# Test driving the tricycles...



## Tricycle Monkey (Mar 12, 2012)

Who better to get then my 4 year old god son to take some of the tricycles out for a spin...
(Still have alot that he didn't get to yet, so more pics to follow in the future...)






































(ya I tossed in a few pics of him and one of my vintage banjo's too...)


----------



## jpromo (Mar 12, 2012)

The first picture with the banjolin is priceless.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 12, 2012)

Those are great pics!


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the photos! Nice to see vintage tricycles still being used and enjoyed by the present generation of children. 

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Mar 13, 2012)

It really is so much fun seeing todays kids on yesterdays tricycles. These are my two grandsons on there 1951 Colsons.  Sulley





Here is big brother givin little brother a ride on a tandam tricycle i built for them.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2012)

First banjo picture is precious!!! Great instrument too.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 13, 2012)

Sulley, that pair of Colsons look really good together. Looks like your youngest grandchild has just a wee bit more growing to do to pedal the little Colson, though I bet he tries his best to. 

Dave


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Mar 13, 2012)

Your photos are incredible! Love the lighting...was it late afternoon? The clarity and composition (not to mention the subject) are just lovely.


----------



## robertc (Mar 13, 2012)

Tricycle monkey,

Those photos would look awesome with that vintage look in black and white.
Robert


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Mar 13, 2012)

Great pics, love the hat!


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments...



jpromo said:


> The first picture with the banjolin is priceless.






bricycle said:


> First banjo picture is precious!!! Great instrument too.




ya that by far is my favorite one too...  Thanks, the banjolin is from the late 1800’s to early 1900’s, it’s a W. A. Cole and the piano stool he sitting on is from the same era…



Bicycle Belle said:


> Your photos are incredible! Love the lighting...was it late afternoon? The clarity and composition (not to mention the subject) are just lovely.




Thanks… It was about mid-day, lucky we get some shading from the surrounding trees which helps, though I did have to play around with the ISO setting on the camera to keep the pics from becoming washed out while he was in the direct sunlight.



robertc said:


> Tricycle monkey,
> 
> Those photos would look awesome with that vintage look in black and white.
> Robert




Great idea, I'll have to change some of them to gray scale in Photoshop and see how they come out. Thanks...


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Mar 18, 2012)

Pic of me taking my god son for a test run on the two seater...


----------

